# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Experiences with Wolverine X2??

## 6x47

Hi All

Does anyone own a Yammie Wolverine X2 SxS?  Interested in their opinion.

thanks

----------


## ishoot10s

Nope, but I drank one and it were bloody good...

----------


## chainsaw

And I thought you meant this dude

----------

